# can't update FreeBSD-10.0 on i386



## talsamon (Jun 7, 2014)

Each try to compile any port ends with:


```
env: NO_PIE: No such file or directory
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
```
What's this?


----------



## fonz (Jun 7, 2014)

I just read something similar on the freebsd-ports@ mailing list and whatever it is, it must be *very* recent. If only this were April 1st...


----------



## manas (Jun 7, 2014)

I am experiencing the same issue on FreeBSD 10. I am trying to execute `portmaster -ad`


```
===>  Building for nasm-2.10.09_1,1
env: NO_PIE: No such file or directory
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/nasm

===>>> make failed for devel/nasm
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for devel/nasm failed
===>>> Aborting update
```


----------



## talsamon (Jun 7, 2014)

I have found it. In /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk line 1635:

```
MAKE_ENV+=     NO_PIE
```

I commented it out, and it works. But I think there's something wrong.


----------



## manas (Jun 7, 2014)

talsamon said:
			
		

> I have found it. In /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk line 1635:
> 
> ```
> MAKE_ENV+=     NO_PIE
> ...



http://freshbsd.org/commit/freebsd-ports/r356856

This link was pasted in #freebsd on freenode IRC with the recommendation to change 
	
	



```
NO_PIE
```
 to 
	
	



```
NO_PIE=yes
```


----------

